# gold powder is greenish in color



## billguynn (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, Can someone tell me why my gold powder has a greenish color to it. the first time i refined the powder i recovered was brown. I have not been able to repeat the same thing since and this was my third batch. I am a newb so any advise I can get would greatly appreciated.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 15, 2013)

Some more details and a picture would be greatly appreciated. What process has it been? What material? Without those informations, my first guess is: kryptonite from outer space.


----------



## billguynn (Jul 15, 2013)

The process i am using is called subzero (nitric acid substitute) mixed with hydrochloric acid. After I don't see anymore dissolving going on I add pinches of Urea until fizzing stops to neutralize subzero and then precipitate with storm precipitant. tested to make sure all the gold has been precipitated. then acid is decanted off leaving mud. Then I wash with ammonia, then several gallons is tap water. tested again to make sure all the ammonia is gone and then a final wash with distilled water. The best way to describe the color is tarnish copper. I have a couple of gallons of Aqua rega waiting to be processed but Don't want to do that till I have some answers.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Geo (Jul 15, 2013)

i hate to be the bearer of bad news but it sounds like your "mud" may be mostly copper if it turned green. find a link and download and read Hoke's book "refining precious metal waste". many things you did were wrong. the worst thing was to start a process that you didnt really understand other than directions you got when you bought your system. it sounds like Shor, ishor. if you try without understanding the processes and the dangers that go along with it, you are playing a dangerous game. take Lazersteve's guided tour http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=526 and be sure to read the safety section.


----------



## billguynn (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advise guess I will mark that up to a learning experience. as for safety I hope I got that right. My protective equipment is rubber gown with long sleeves, face shield, respirator designed for corrosive chemicals, rubber gloves, an out building with intake and exhaust fans. I will run with your advise and do alot more reading. Thanks again.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 15, 2013)

If you carry on with that attitude I foresee a successful outcome and I'm sure your first gold button will soon be gracing the gallery section. All you need to know is here on the forum and covered in detail but you have to understand the basics to follow much that is written but as I said with your attitude I feel you will soon be refining successfully, I just wish more newbies would follow your example.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jul 15, 2013)

You say you have a couple gallons of aqua regia to process. Once mixed, AR becomes unstable and will not last long. That's why everyone on the forum mixes it as they need it. If it has been mixed and left to sit, it may be useless.


----------



## JHS (Jul 15, 2013)

billguynn said:


> Thanks for the advise guess I will mark that up to a learning experience. as for safety I hope I got that right. My protective equipment is rubber gown with long sleeves, face shield, respirator designed for corrosive chemicals, rubber gloves, an out building with intake and exhaust fans. I will run with your advise and do alot more reading. Thanks again.



Your respirator will not filter fumes from nitric.
Keep this in mind as you proceed in the future.
john


----------

